# Can i undertorque my expanderbolt?



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi

Just build up my 2008 595 ultra 

I haven't ridden it yet - but before the big day arrives i am wondering if it is advisable to undertorque the expanderbolt of the epost? 

Having read about seat mast cracking i was wondering if too much torque could be the cause of the cracks?

1) Should i torque to the specified 5nm? or

2) should i undertorque? And do you think that undertorquing could cause premature seatmast failure because the epost would "move" around stressing the seatmast?

What do you reckon is best?

regards
Ezzy.

oh and specs:
Look 595 Ultra 2008 size L
Campagnolo Chorus CT - 11 speed 2010
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL 2010
Specialized Phenom Team Edition 2010
Ritchey WCS handle and stem


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Torque to the specification. That's the safest thing to do, IMO. 

The elastomers grip pretty well. My biggest concern would be over-torquing and cracking the tube.


----------

